

YoungLispers tell how they got into lisp - gnosis
http://www.cliki.net/younglispers

======
felideon
The recent Lisp Hackers interviews are far more interesting: <http://lisp-
univ-etc.blogspot.com/search/label/lisp-hackers>

------
antifuchs
You can't see a date on it, but that page is now 10 years old (I wrote my
entry when I was 20 years old, 30 now). Still loving Common Lisp (and clojure
and Elixir and all the many other cool things that came out since then), so no
harm done; just... beware (-:

------
wyclif
The first thing you will need to get started with Lisp is a beard.

~~~
twiceaday
If you do not have a beard one will be provided.

------
S4M
I wish they could go into more details about what they are using lisp for.

~~~
frozenport
This is a must. For example, I used lisp for a computer competition and never
since. I feel that there are more people who know lisp than programs that use
lisp.

~~~
bane
This issue, IMHO, is lisp's #1 problem towards greater acceptance.

------
klrr
I'm 15 and after trying to learn several different kind of languages(all from
BASIC to C) I've finally found one that seems good for a total beginner. Even
though SICP is a quite advanced text for someone who ain't native english
speaking nor being very good at math, I've found it as an excellent book which
I highly recommend to other beginner's.

Whenever I don't understand something I read the last parts again and finally
I understand it. I've also got some great help by the CHICKEN[1] community and
by reading articles at Wikipedia if there's words and math I don't understand.

[1] CHICKEN is a R5RS Scheme implementation. <http://call-cc.org/>

~~~
timClicks
I'm glad to hear the community has been really supportive of you :) I'm just
wondering though, wouldn't Racket be a better choice for you? It seems to have
more useful libraries built in.

~~~
wging
What worked well for me when going through SCIP: the header

    
    
        #lang planet neil/sicp
    

at the start of my .rkt files, after installing the corresponding package. See
this link: <http://www.neilvandyke.org/racket-sicp/>

------
Surio
Mihai Bazon (of uglify.js fame) is also a big time lisper. His entire blog is
powered by Common LISP. Check it out. AFAIR, he developed a browser based
SLIME environment too

<http://lisperator.net/>

------
krickle
I got interested in lisp because of hn and pg, actually. Now I am writing toy
one and reading through the kernel paper (because why shouldn't macros be
first-class language objecs?). It's a sickness.

------
prezjordan
"Write programs that write programs" can someone elaborate on this?

~~~
tikhonj
They probably mean something like macros and embedding DSLs.

What they probably _don't_ mean is any sort of non-trivial automatic
programming--writing programs that, for example, search through possible ways
to solve some particular programming problem in assembly. Which, amusingly, is
the one thing I've been using lisp for lately, working on program synthesis.

Of course, I would probably be a poor addition to this page because I would
much rather use Haskell or OCaml. And because I'm using Racket rather than
Common Lisp, which looks to be the theme of the page.

~~~
pnathan
Some time ago I put together quarter-baked genetic algorithm tool in Common
Lisp. It dynamically generated functions in an attempt to create a modelling
function for a sequence of (x,y) pairs.

Good functions would be recombined with other good functions to attempt to get
better. It worked fairly well for the trivial stuff I was doing.

Unfortunately, due to getting interrupted and put down for months, it's a
mess. I should fix it up tomorrow since I'll have some free time. :-)

~~~
prezjordan
Definitely interested in seeing the source code for this

~~~
pnathan
<https://bitbucket.org/pnathan/z-system/overview>

